# Month old buck kid not standing on front right hoof/limping



## lipazron (Aug 24, 2012)

One of my kids is limping.  He seems to have pain in the rear of one of his front feet/hooves - soft tissue.  Should I be treating this or waiting for it to heal by itself?  My guess is that it is a jumping injury.  I can't find a wound or burr in the skin.


----------



## GLENMAR (Aug 24, 2012)

That happened to mine too. The vet came out and made a soft splint with horse sweat scrapers. Wrapped it really well. Another vet can out a few days later and took x rays. 
Mine was fine after a few days of it being wrapped for support. You could try wrapping it for a few days. Make it real thick with a roll of cotton or old panty hose.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 24, 2012)

lipazron said:
			
		

> One of my kids is limping.  He seems to have pain in the rear of one of his front feet/hooves - soft tissue.  Should I be treating this or waiting for it to heal by itself?  My guess is that it is a jumping injury.  I can't find a wound or burr in the skin.


I have had goats that limped before. Several actually. What I would do is check to see if anything is in his hooves, as that is most common reason for limping, and if nothing is in there then checkout his legs and feel up and down all of them. If you know what you are doing then you may be able to feel something. If not just feel for anything weird. If nothing seems out of ordinary to you then I would watch it. I've had a La Mancha that just sprained something in her leg. She limped for a few days and was fine. My buck Moses was limping real bad for about 4 days but then all the sudden he was fine. He did something to his hip or another higher part of his leg. He is fine now and doesn't have any issues. One of my does, Arianna, did something to her hoof and limped for 3 days and then one day she was fine. So in my experience just let them be and if it keeps on for to long then get a vet. If they are in bad pain, then get a vet. Also, locking them up is a bad idea in most cases because it can stress them out and do more damage. Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## lipazron (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks.  Great replies.  Much appreciated. New at this.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 24, 2012)

lipazron said:
			
		

> Thanks.  Great replies.  Much appreciated. New at this.


Of course! That's why we're here, to help others out. I would just keep an eye. I would NOT go out and pay who knows how much on a vet bill that more than likely doesn't need to be checked out. My vet lives next door and is a really good friend so I'm a bit lucky, and I still don't call on him for a limp, unless needed.


----------



## lipazron (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks again.


----------

